# Emotional Thinking, Enemy of Truth Seeking



## Etype (May 10, 2016)

BLUF- Article about micro aggressions and triggers, arguing that they are the enemy of true thought.

Microaggressions and Trigger-Warnings

I recently had a conversation with my girlfriend's liberal, Washingtonian mother. During the course of said conversation, she told me that, "I needed to be careful of how presented my arguments because I could unintentionally upset people- even by saying things that aren't necessarily offensive."

I told her that I don't play the whole micro aggression game, and that I consider myself too socially evolved to fall prey to such trappings.

MICRO AGGRSSION!!! She immediately assumed that I was saying she was socially devolved, and that was WRONG!


----------



## Devildoc (May 10, 2016)

I am always tactful and polite, but always honest.  I also tell people that I cannot "make" them "feel" or "think" a certain way; that is entirely on them.  If people get upset at something I say, that ain't my problem.


----------



## Gunz (May 10, 2016)

I'm thinking maybe a giant iceball from outer space slamming into the Earth might be what the world needs to be able to toughen up and function again without all the hyper-sensitive crybaby  bullshit.


----------



## TH15 (May 10, 2016)

I can't remember who said this, but I wholeheartedly agree: "Everyone has the right to be offended, but you don't have the right _not _to be offended." I think this super liberal, microaggression, trigger warning, Social Justice Warrior bullshit is mostly still confined to college campuses and a small minority of the population. However, they are a loud and obnoxious minority and are so fucking ridiculous in general that it's difficult not to look away.

Case in point...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 10, 2016)

2016 the year of pussification.


----------



## DasBoot (May 10, 2016)

TH15 said:


> I can't remember who said this, but I wholeheartedly agree: "Everyone has the right to be offended, but you don't have the right _not _to be offended." I think this super liberal, microaggression, trigger warning, Social Justice Warrior bullshit is mostly still confined to college campuses and a small minority of the population. However, they are a loud and obnoxious minority and are so fucking ridiculous in general that it's difficult not to look away.
> 
> Case in point...


Jesus someone get Jaba a donut or something. I'm a Massachusetts republican/Florida democrat so I consider myself somewhat liberal but holy fucking shit these people are making me wonder how I made it through 4 years of school without an assault charge.


----------



## Devildoc (May 10, 2016)

That bloated whale reminds me of Roz:


----------



## Devildoc (May 10, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> ... these people are making me wonder how I made it through 4 years of school without an assault charge.



I don't when you were in school but honestly it just wasn't an issue when I was in college (87-91).  Even for a second BS and grad school, it just was not a problem.  Sure, there was always a protest going on about something or other, but I never saw the utter, semi-violent, nastiness.  It must be a relatively new phenomenon.


----------



## Frank S. (May 10, 2016)

One characteristic of immaturity is getting your way and getting it NOW. It's cool that Google shows you between parentheses exactly how long it took them to return results to query. It's also I think unwittingly "training" the lazy to expect similar levels of immediacy from other people and things.
Naturally, it's all empirical based on personal observation.
What I see is that people take more and more shortcuts. Don't know how to get back to your hotel? I could get my smart phone out, but I'd have to boot it up and type, take too long. I'll ask this guy, looks like he works here, he should know.
"S'cuse me, how do I get back to my hotel?
- Which hotel is that..?
- Ummm... The Hyatt.
- Which one?"
By then it's already taking too long and impatience begins to simmer. Examples abound. When we all started carrying cell phones in the 90's, and once the cell phones began offering access to the Internet is really when this all started, and I'll get back to that. Again with the empirical: on the whole, people have less patience, less time and less tolerance for processes. If you posit that a stressful situation is a process, broken down into a series of tasks which have to be accomplished to reach the desired outcome, then more and more people need help"hacking" it all. Much of the gig economy is based on that assumption, I think.
People will pay others to drive them, shop for groceries, flowers for mom, cleaning, moving stuff, hooking up the TV.
Postmates, Uber, Taskrabbit, here we come.
Back to cell phones: problem is they were supposed to make work easier, more efficient. They were supposed to "help". But what happened is they gave more access. If hell is other people, what would you call cell phones allowing them access to you at will?
On the whole, people are losing coping skills, they are becoming more emotional, more readily. And I suspect more and more needy and willing to follow shamans and false prophets.

More and more people wanna be but they don't wanna do. They hate it, hate themselves for it and hate you for telling them.


----------



## Frank S. (May 10, 2016)

I'm off to the doc.

A post without cuss words, reference to bodily fluids and functions? Something's wrong.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (May 10, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> One characteristic of immaturity is getting your way and getting it NOW...
> What I see is that people take more and more shortcuts...More and more people wanna be but they don't wanna do. They hate it, hate themselves for it and hate you for telling them.



This.  Sometimes it is just putting the hours in, continually learning and trying to become better coupled with luck.  The luck might be an opening of opportunity earlier than expected.  The hard work and hours put in create the ability to make the most of the opportunity. 

We could look at how many people join this site asking those who have BTDT for the key to the golden shitter without doing any research on their own.  Then after a straightening out politely, the responses go down the same drain of commentary starting with "yo broskis i jus asked a simple question no need to be a big ego filled prick.  im on ma phone so gramer and spelling is tuff. my situation is different then anyone else and the most important since there is only 1 of me in the world. amazing how so many smart guyz with all the answers cant see that. no need to be an ashole but whatever screw it"


----------



## Devildoc (May 10, 2016)

Well, maturity is certainly one part of it.  But basic fucking respect and manners is another.  Let other people speak, say their piece, formulate a cogent, articulate, and logical thought, deliver it without being disrespectful, arrogant, or rude.  That is called 'civil discourse,' and_ that_ is what these microagression/SJW/campus crusaders utterly lack.


----------



## Frank S. (May 10, 2016)

Buckle up, buckarooos...


----------



## Frank S. (May 10, 2016)

Well it happened. Shopping at Costco. Wife made a beeline to look at socks or some such shit after picking up salad.
Took a little over five minutes.
She came back and my head was throbbing.
"PUT THE FUCKING SALAD IN THE BASKET..."


----------



## Frank S. (May 10, 2016)

Etype said:


> I told her that I don't play the whole micro aggression game, and that I consider myself too socially evolved to fall prey to such trappings.



Would it be fair to say that you measure aggression in millimeters and feet per second..?


----------



## Brill (May 10, 2016)

Etype said:


> BLUF- Article about micro aggressions and triggers, arguing that they are the enemy of true thought.
> 
> Microaggressions and Trigger-Warnings
> 
> ...



Dumbass! You were wrong! Future Mom-in-law is always right...always.


----------



## Muppet (May 10, 2016)

This is why I hate people. This is why aliens won't visit us. Why I need to move to Wyoming far away from jerk offs. 

M.


----------



## policemedic (May 10, 2016)

Muppet said:


> This is why I hate people. This is why aliens won't visit us. Why I need to move to Wyoming far away from jerk offs.
> 
> M.



Aliens haven't visited us?  I wouldn't be so sure.


----------



## DocIllinois (May 10, 2016)

policemedic said:


> Aliens haven't visited us?  I wouldn't be so sure.



I'm with you but we'll need tanks and M14s when next they arrive.


----------



## Dame (May 10, 2016)

lindy said:


> Dumbass! You were wrong! Future Mom-in-law is always right...always.


He didn't say fiance. He said girlfriend. And frankly, at this rate? I'd shake the dust from your feet as you leave the property @Etype.


----------



## Devildoc (May 11, 2016)

OK, timely story:

I have a colleague who is getting shoulder surgery.  He emailed me and about a dozen other coworkers to give us a heads-up on when he will be out.  In my cc all reply, I simply said, "if you die in surgery I want your guitars."  It's a riff on what we say in the field, right?  "If you die we split your gear."  Crap on a cracker, the responses I got have been hilarious.  You would have thought I had raped someone's 90 year-old invalid grandmother.  Thin skin.  One person said I need to go (back to) sensitivity training.


----------



## Rapid (May 11, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> OK, timely story:
> 
> I have a colleague who is getting shoulder surgery.  He emailed me and about a dozen other coworkers to give us a heads-up on when he will be out.  In my cc all reply, I simply said, "if you die in surgery I want your guitars."  It's a riff on what we say in the field, right?  "If you die we split your gear."  Crap on a cracker, the responses I got have been hilarious.  You would have thought I had raped someone's 90 year-old invalid grandmother.  Thin skin.  One person said I need to go (back to) sensitivity training.



You should've told him that he needs to crawl back inside his mom's vagina because he isn't ready for the real world yet.


----------



## Devildoc (May 11, 2016)

Rapid said:


> You should've told him that he needs to crawl back inside his mom's vagina because he isn't ready for the real world yet.



No shit.  The guy having the shoulder surgery thought my email was funny.  One of the others in the cc distribution list actually reported me to the director of my department (who also thought it was funny).  I would not have even known he'd have seen it if I had not seen him this morning in passing when he said, "hey, awesome email."


----------



## Etype (May 11, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> No shit.  The guy having the shoulder surgery thought my email was funny.  One of the others in the cc distribution list actually reported me to the director of my department (who also thought it was funny).  I would not have even known he'd have seen it if I had not seen him this morning in passing when he said, "hey, awesome email."


Reply all and ask if you could comfort his wife after his death.


----------



## DasBoot (May 11, 2016)

Etype said:


> Reply all and ask if you could comfort his wife after his death.


"Your mom is here reading with this me Now..."


----------



## Gunz (May 12, 2016)

The end of the draft IMO brought a lot of this on. At least if you did 2 years in the peacetime Army you learned some discipline, how to make your own bed, take care of your gear, wipe your own nose and not be such a whining schoolgirl bitch.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 12, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> The end of the draft IMO brought a lot of this on. At least if you did 2 years in the peacetime Army you learned some discipline, how to make your own bed, take care of your gear, wipe your own nose and not be such a whining schoolgirl bitch.



Couldn't agree more, I am a firm believer in compulsory service. Either it be in the military or some other sorta service. I also believe that citizenship should require a minimum 2 years of service, again not just military service. But if you don't put in your dues, you don't get a say, you don't get a vote or a chance to be elected, you don't run shit. You don't get special benefits, entitlement's, social services, etc. You want to use the resources and benefit's from this nation, serve it, or pay out of pocket...


----------

